# Parece ser que el español se fracciona



## ignaciobeltran

A mi ver, América y España parecen diferir mucho en gramática, el uso y costumbre, pronunciación y significado que se le da a las palabras.

Además, en América se tiene la impresión que la RAE es centralista y muy lenta en absorver los cambios que el pueblo genera y desechar las palabras anticuadas del Diccionario, como para hacer del españól una lengua franca.

Dí cual es tu opinión y y la razón detrás de esta.


----------



## diegodbs

ignaciobeltran said:
			
		

> A mi ver, América y España parecen diferir mucho en gramática, el uso y costumbre, pronunciación y significado que se le da a las palabras.
> 
> Además, en América se tiene la impresión que la RAE es centralista y muy lenta en absorver los cambios que el pueblo genera y desechar las palabras anticuadas del Diccionario, como para hacer del españól una lengua franca.
> 
> Dí cual es tu opinión y y la razón detrás de esta.


 
La gramática es común para todos los países, sólo hay algún caso muy puntual que las diferencia. Por ejemplo, en España se usan y se distinguen el pretérito perfecto del indefinido, y en parte de América no. La conjugación de los verbos para el pronombre "vosotros" es lo normal en España, y en América se prefiere conjugar con el pronombre "ustedes", y en Argentina "vos" en vez de "tú" (España). Yo creo que esto no es "diferir mucho en gramática", es diferir muy poquito. Tanto en España como en América usamos igual el subjuntivo, los tiempos verbales, la pasiva, las mismas preposiciones, conjunciones, adverbios, la misma sintaxis, la concordancia de género y número de adjetivos, artículos y sustantivos, la subordinación y la coordinación de frases, los pronombres, etc: es decir, lo que constituye el núcleo básico de la gramática. Si la gramática fuera muy distinta, nos sería muy difícil leer a escritores americanos, y a los americanos les sería muy difícil leer a escritores españoles, y no tenemos ningún problema para leer ni a Octavio Paz, ni a Vargas Llosa, ni a Neruda ni a Borges.

En la pronunciación sólo hay una diferencia básica. En América no se distingue la pronunciación de la "s" de la pronunciación c/z. En España, excepto parte de Andalucía y Canarias, se pronuncia la c/z de manera distinta a la s.

Las palabras, a veces, tienen significados distintos. En la lengua culta o formal las diferencias son mínimas, en expresiones muy coloquiales o vulgares puede haber mucha diferencia entre España y América.

Si la RAE es centralista, también lo son todas las Academias de la Lengua de América, porque todas intervienen y colaboran para publicar la gramática y el diccionario de la RAE. 

El hecho de que las palabras anticuadas sigan en el diccionario sólo quiere decir que el diccionario es útil si tienes que leer literatura del siglo XVI, XVII o XVIII. Si una palabra está en el diccionario no quiere decir que estés obligado a usarla, está en el diccionario para que se sepa lo que significó cuando se usaba normalmente.



> A mi ver, América y España parecen diferir mucho en gramática, el uso y costumbre, pronunciación y significado que se le da a las palabras.


 
De todo lo que he escrito aquí, ¿hay algo que no hayas podido entender, por problemas de gramática o de vocabulario? Puedes hacer una prueba muy fácil: cuenta las palabras que hay, cuenta las que no entiendes y me dices el porcentaje de lo que no has entendido.


----------



## Pumpkin72

ignaciobeltran said:
			
		

> Además, en América se tiene la impresión que la RAE es centralista y muy lenta en absorver los cambios que el pueblo genera y desechar las palabras anticuadas del Diccionario, como para hacer del españól una lengua franca.


La clave es entender cuál es el cometido de la Academia.

Mucha gente cree que es una especie de "legislador" de la lengua, y como a los gobiernos, le exigen estar al día reaccionando rápidamente a los cambios y derogando sin tardanza lo obsoleto.

Y no es así. La RAE _observa_ cómo se comporta el idioma y decide cuándo un neologismo está lo suficientemente extendido en alguna comunidad de hablantes como para considerarlo incorporado al idioma. Por el mismo motivo, no puede decidir que una palabra ha muerto cuando se desee, sino cuando deje de emplearse.

Es cierto que, con algunos neologismos, se resiste a incorporarlos sin castellanizarlos un poco, por ejemplo para evitar que la fonética se nos emborrone con infinitas excepciones. _Fútbol_, sin ir más lejos 

Reconozco que hace años yo también creía que la RAE _legislaba_, ya que solemos recurrir al diccionario, la ortografía o la gramática como el que mira una ley. Ahora que sé que no es así, entiendo muchas cosas que antes me desconcertaban, aunque también discrepo de ciertas incorporaciones recientes al idioma, porque no veo que estén ni mucho ni poco extendidas. Pero ése es otro asunto...

Si la RAE reaccionara ante los neologismos con rapidez, tendríamos un diccionario repleto de palabras de moda que murieron tan pronto como nacieron. Y no creo que eso beneficiara ni a los nativos ni a los estudiantes de español.

Por lo demás, yo disfruto leyendo literatura hispanoamericana, es mi preferida. Me resulta de lo más interesante aprender nuevas palabras o giros gramaticales, y el voseo me parece una delicia al oído. No lo veo como un fraccionamiento del idioma, sino como una variedad y riqueza que hacen al español mucho más interesante.

La otra cara es que esa riqueza desespera a los estudiantes... pero no podemos cambiar la realidad, somos como somos.


----------



## jmx

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Si la RAE reaccionara ante los neologismos con rapidez, tendríamos un diccionario repleto de palabras de moda que murieron tan pronto como nacieron. Y no creo que eso beneficiara ni a los nativos ni a los estudiantes de español.


Esta es una excusa clásica, que no tiene verdadera justificación si se analiza. Veamos...

No se si has oído hablar de los diccionarios descriptivos. En catalán tienen uno magnífico, aunque seguramente algo anticuado, el Alcover-Moll. El inglés tiene varios, creo que hay uno con más de un millón de entradas. *En castellano no hay ninguno*. ¿ Qué quiere decir descriptivo ? Quiere decir que los autores no juzgan, se limitan a recoger lo que oyen y leen. Es la aproximación necesaria para los lingüistas, que estudian la lengua tal como es. El que un diccionario sea descriptivo implica que ni se da ni se quita validez a sus entradas. Lo ideal es que esté lo más comentado posible. Por ejemplo :

xxxxx. Sustantivo. Significa esto y lo otro. Sólo se ha recogido en el pueblo Z.

yyyyy. Verbo. Significa aquello de más allá. Deriva del inglés / francés / bengalí zzzz, y es una palabra de reciente aparición, usada sólo entre los jóvenes de tal ciudad.

jjjjj. Adjetivo. Significa tal cosa. Es una forma poco común equivalente a la más habitual jjjjr.

Tú mismo has dicho que los diccionarios no legislan. Por incluir estas palabras no se está modificando el lenguaje, simplemente se brinda información para quien la quiera usar. A partir de esta información cada cual llegará a sus conclusiones. ¿ Me puedes explicar que ventaja se saca con dejar fuera estas palabras ? Eso es lo que hacen todos los diccionarios no especializados del castellano, se dejan palabras fuera deliberadamente de acuerdo a criterios subjetivos que otras personas pueden o no compartir. Es decir, se desprecia información que a alguna persona podría haberle resultado útil.

¿ Quizá piensas que así se salvan bosques de la tala ? Te recuerdo que los diccionarios on-line no gastan papel. ¿ Quizá pienses que es imposible que un diccionario así sea absolutamente completo ? Por supuesto que lo es, pero siempre será preferible un diccionario incompleto por omisión que uno que deliberadamente se deja fuera información (y mucha) de acuerdo a criterios arbitrarios.


----------



## Pumpkin72

jmartins said:
			
		

> No se si has oído hablar de los diccionarios descriptivos. En catalán tienen uno magnífico, *aunque seguramente algo anticuado*, el Alcover-Moll. El inglés tiene varios, creo que hay uno con más de un millón de entradas. *En castellano no hay ninguno*.


Me parece una buena idea, pero ¿insinúas que ese tipo de diccionario es el que debería elaborar la RAE? ¿Por qué? Ellos no engañan a nadie, te dicen lo que contiene el suyo y cuál es el cometido de la RAE.

Si tú quieres un diccionario complementario, convence a alguna editorial de que lo publique. Yo prefiero que la RAE se dedique a lo suyo. Además del DRAE en papel, tengo el diccionario de dudas de Manuel Seco y el combinatorio de Ignacio Bosque (el papel, que lo ahorren del _Marca_ y compañía ). Cada uno tiene su utilidad, que perderían si todos valieran para todo. Menudo jaleo.

A lo mejor a ti te bastaría sólo con el descriptivo, pero a mí no. Prefiero tener los dos (sí, probablemente lo compraría también, ya te digo que me parece una buena idea).

Ah, y señalo en rojo un inconveniente de este tipo de diccionarios (lo cual no quita para que sean incuestionablemente útiles). Se quedan anticuados en un suspiro. En cuanto no incluya "fistro" y "un poquito de por favor", ya no es descriptivo del español de España


----------



## belano75

jmartins said:
			
		

> Esta es una excusa clásica, que no tiene verdadera justificación si se analiza. Veamos...
> 
> No se si has oído hablar de los diccionarios descriptivos. En catalán tienen uno magnífico, aunque seguramente algo anticuado, el Alcover-Moll. El inglés tiene varios, creo que hay uno con más de un millón de entradas. *En castellano no hay ninguno*.


 
En castellano SÍ que hay diccionarios descriptivos, por ejemplo, el de Seco. 

La RAE es una institución tradicional, publica materiales que son útiles, pero tiende a basarse en criterios más conservadores. En otro tipo de enfoques lingüísticos trabajan grupos de investigación de universidades, editoriales, etc. en todo el mundo hispanohablante y, cada vez más, en Estados Unidos. Para buscar materiales con un enfoque "no tradicional" es ahí donde hay que buscar.


----------



## jmx

belano75 said:
			
		

> En castellano SÍ que hay diccionarios descriptivos, por ejemplo, el de Seco.


No lo es. He aquí la explicación :





> Tiene o una orientación descriptiva, y se propone inventariar el léxico que se usa, no solo el que se debe usar. De todos modos, esto no quiere decir que se abandone sin más una de las funciones sociales —la orientación idiomática— que siempre han asignado los hablantes a esta clase de obras. Es pues inevitablemente selectivo, sin renunciar por ello a ser extenso.


fuente :  http://www.ub.es/geocrit/b3w-239.htm

Si es *selectivo*, ya no es descriptivo, porque seleccionar implica que ya se deja algo sin describir *deliberadamente*. Cosa distinta es que no sea normativo, pero de todas maneras si fuera normativo estaría entrando en conflicto abierto con el diccionario de la RAE, cosa difícil de imaginar.


----------



## jmx

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Me parece una buena idea, pero ¿insinúas que ese tipo de diccionario es el que debería elaborar la RAE? ¿Por qué? Ellos no engañan a nadie, te dicen lo que contiene el suyo y cuál es el cometido de la RAE.


Un buen diccionario descriptivo no es negocio, y menos en España, donde el DRAE hace "competencia desleal" a las editoriales privadas, desde un punto de vista del libre mercado. Si no lo hace la RAE no lo hará nadie.


----------



## Pumpkin72

jmartins said:
			
		

> Un buen diccionario descriptivo no es negocio, y menos en España, donde el DRAE hace "competencia desleal" a las editoriales privadas, desde un punto de vista del libre mercado. Si no lo hace la RAE no lo hará nadie.


Pues el combinatorio, que ya es raro, lo publicó SM. No lo harían para perder dinero, digo yo.

Tu razonamiento sigue haciendo agua. Es como _exigirle_ a un conservatorio de música que enseñase todas las músicas e instrumentos, porque nadie más quiere enseñar lo que te interesa a ti. Ése sería _tu_ problema, no el suyo.


----------



## jmx

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Es como _exigirle_ a un conservatorio de música que enseñase todas las músicas e instrumentos, porque nadie más quiere enseñar lo que te interesa a ti. Ése sería _tu_ problema, no el suyo.


Primero, yo no he hablado de "exigir" en ningún momento.

Segundo, no recuerdo que en España haya un único conservatorio de música, pagado con fondos públicos, cuyas enseñanzas sean obligatorias en los libros escolares, y que sólo enseñe el tipo de música que tenga 2 siglos de antigüedad como mínimo.


----------



## BETOREYES

diegodbs said:
			
		

> La gramática es común para todos los países, sólo hay algún caso muy puntual que las diferencia...


 
De acuerdo con vos.
Solo una salvedad: El voseo no es exclusivo de Argentina.


----------



## belano75

jmartins said:
			
		

> No lo es. He aquí la explicación :fuente : http://www.ub.es/geocrit/b3w-239.htm
> 
> Si es *selectivo*, ya no es descriptivo, porque seleccionar implica que ya se deja algo sin describir *deliberadamente*. Cosa distinta es que no sea normativo, pero de todas maneras si fuera normativo estaría entrando en conflicto abierto con el diccionario de la RAE, cosa difícil de imaginar.


 
Tengo la impresión de que no conoces este diccionario, simplemente has buscado "el Seco" en yahoo o google y has encontrado ese artículo. Y a partir de ahí valoras -y te cargas- todo un diccionario monumental. Una buena idea sería echarle un vistazo y utilizarlo un rato, y tal vez cambiarías de idea.

El Alcover-Moll yo sí que he utilizado. Dices que no es nada selectivo. ¿Y dónde están los castellanismos brutales que se utilizan en muchos pueblos de Alicante, especialmente en el Baix Vinalopó? ¿No forman parte del uso real de la lengua, que el diccionario debe describir lexicográficamente? Los autores, basándose en un criterio tan poco lingüístico como el de "la pureza idiomática", los ignoran sin contemplaciones. O sea, que es bastante más ideológico y selectivo de lo que supones.


----------



## Pumpkin72

jmartins said:
			
		

> Primero, yo no he hablado de "exigir" en ningún momento.


Si dices que es su deber incluir esas palabras, estás exigiendo que hagan el diccionario descriptivo, y además sustituyendo al actual. ¿O tampoco dices que sea su deber? Bien, entonces dirías que es ¿recomendable? hacerlo. _Señores de la RAE, *recomiendo* que cambien de actitud, objetivo y diccionario_. No, lo siento, no me suena igual que lo que has estado diciendo. Insisto en que exiges.



			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> Segundo, no recuerdo que en España haya un único conservatorio de música, pagado con fondos públicos, cuyas enseñanzas sean obligatorias en los libros escolares, y que sólo enseñe el tipo de música que tenga 2 siglos de antigüedad como mínimo.


Ni todos los autores de diccionarios de España (hay varios, también) tienen porqué compartir los criterios de la RAE. Por eso sus diccionarios son distintos, o pueden serlo. Y se venden, o venderían.

La RAE no obliga a las escuelas tampoco, no tiene medios para hacerlo. Es el Ministerio de Educación, a cuyos gestores eliges cada cuatro años, los que deciden tomarla como referencia. No es lo mismo.

Del mismo modo, si no quieres que la RAE se nutra de fondos públicos, vota a quien prometa dejar de hacerlo. ¿Ves como funciona la democracia? Sólo necesitas popularizar tus opiniones lo suficiente.


----------



## lazarus1907

jmartins said:
			
		

> El inglés tiene varios, creo que hay uno con más de un millón de entradas. *En castellano no hay ninguno*.


El diccionario Manuel Seco es lo que yo llamaría un diciconario descriptivo. De tu propio enlace:


> Registra el léxico vivo de la lengua española, prescindiendo de toda fuente lexicográfica, estableciendo *su propio catálogo léxico a partir de la realidad comprobada del uso de la lengua*. Ha partido de una base documental nueva y no de repertorios existentes. Excluye las voces caídas en desuso que se mantienen en otros diccionarios por inercia.
> 
> Se define a partir de criterios nuevos y en cada entrada se ofrecen las citas correspondientes a los testimonios de la vigencia de cada palabra. Las citas fueron tomadas selectivamente de las publicaciones más variadas aparecidas a lo largo del período temporal que trata el diccionario.


No sé tú, pero yo tengo el diccionario y lo uso con frecuencia. Recoge entradas y acepciones que el DRAE o el María Moliner no recogen, porque se usan con frecuencia en la prensa, la literatura o coloquialmente. Con mucha frecuencia encuentro en el Seco ciertos usos que muchos académicos condenan constantemente, y están porque se usan mucho. ¿No te parece lo suficientemente descriptivo?

Una cosa es hacer un diccionario descriptivo, y otra cosa es no ser selectivo en absoluto. Si se tratara de recoger de manera exhaustiva todo lo que se dice, sin seleccionar, habría que incluir "aserejé" y cualquier cosa que se pusiera de moda y "*todo el mundo*" usara durante un período de tiempo indefinido por cuestiones de moda.

No sé qué te pasa, que vienes con frecuencia a pelearte contra muchos de nosotros. Me parece bien que defiendas la libertad de expresión, la variedad expresiva moderna y los distintos usos regionales, pero mucha gente viene a este foro para saber si algo está bien o no. Con tu filosofía, la respuesta es siempre sí, porque mucha gente habla de esa manera (lo que nosostros llamamos un error). ¿Para qué tener un foro de lengua si todo es aceptable, creativo u original?

Por cierto: ¿Has hojeado alguna vez el Manuel Seco para aseverar que no es descriptivo?


----------



## diegodbs

Si alguna vez un aprendiz de español pregunta cómo se dice en español una frase (en inglés) cuya traducción sea "me es difícil comprender que haya personas así", le propondré (descriptivamente) también la siguiente traducción alternativa (puesto que hay hispanohablantes que se expresan así): "me se hace difícil comprender que haiga personas asina", pero le diré (normativamente, muy en plan RAE, esa bestia devoradora de hispanohablantes) a ese incauto aprendiz, que sólo personas de escasa formación y cultura hablan así. 

No será un criterio objetivo, por supuesto que no. Será completamente subjetivo porque no me gustaría que se rieran del incauto aprendiz de español si, por casualidad, elige la traducción del "me se". No sé si soy muy, muy sabio como los señores de la RAE, pero sí decido lo que quiero enseñar a ese incauto aprendiz. Describo, opino y decido. De la misma manera que decidiré, cuando tenga hijos, corregir su tendencia natural a convertir en regulares todas las conjugaciones de los verbos en español (yo sabo, yo teno, yo quero). Los niños tienden a hablar así cuando son muy pequeños y también son hispanohablantes, aunque rudimentarios.


----------



## jmx

En todo el tiempo que llevo en los foros de WR, nunca se habían tergiversado mis palabras como se está haciendo en este hilo. En aras de la paz, pensaré que son simples *malentendidos* y no tergiversaciones.

Yo no me estoy cargando ningún diccionario. Sólo estoy dejando constancia de que en español no hay ninguna obra con la intención de ser completa que tiene el Alcover-Moll. Luego estará mejor o peor hecho, y además este tipo de diccionarios son poco prácticos para el 95% de los usos, yo reconozco que apenas lo uso. De todas maneras me causa admiración la energía del cura mallorquín Antoni Maria Alcover, que fue capaz de llevar adelante un proyecto tan difícil con muy poca ayuda.

http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antoni_Maria_Alcover

Si por descriptivo se entiende un diccionario que intenta definir el uso real de una palabra, todos lo son, salvo el de Klingon. Por ejemplo yo uso a cada momento el DRAE, y seguramente si se mira cada entrada, una por una, suelen estar bien escritas. El problema es el criterio de lo que se "deja fuera". Mucha gente cree que lo que no sale en el DRAE simplemente no se debe usar nunca, salvo que seas un "inculto".

Respecto al Seco, efectivamente no lo he usado, yo simplemente estaba diciendo que no es un diccionario que tenga la intención de abarcar todo el lenguaje hablado y escrito sin seleccionar, y la cita que he hecho deja claro que es así.


----------



## lazarus1907

jmartins said:
			
		

> Respecto al Seco, efectivamente no lo he usado, yo simplemente estaba diciendo que no es un diccionario que tenga la intención de abarcar todo el lenguaje hablado y escrito sin seleccionar, y la cita que he hecho deja claro que es así.


¿Todo el lenguaje hablado y escrito? ¡Casi nada!

No creo que exista ningún diccionario descriptivo que te satisfaga entonces, porque es imposible no seleccionar: No se pueden incluir todas las invenciones, palabras nuevas, tecnicismos y barbaridades que a la gente se le ocurre cada día. ¿Qué es una barbaridad? Estarás a punto de preguntarme. Para mí, cosas como airupuerto, estuatua, amoto, sierto, hosea, soi (del verbo ser)... Si miras todos los diccionarios  de la Real Academia desde el siglo XVIII, verás que están constantemente poniendo y quitando palabras y acepciones. Aún así, hay muchísimas cosas en el DRAE que pocos conocen; con frecuencia por falta de cultura y porque hace muchísimo que no se usa. La gente se pregunta por qué no las quitan. ¿Quién decide cuándo y por qué habría que quitarse algo de un diccionario ideal descriptivo? ¿Cómo saber quién está usando esa expresión, cuándo y dónde? ¿Qué hacemos? ¿Las dejamos todas? Un diccionario así acabaría lleno de una cantidad de morralla tremenda (e infinitos volúmenes) con expresiones, palabras y significados que casi nadie conoce o usa, y que nunca se han llegado a usar ni en literatura. Otra opción sería, claro está, publicar un diccionario "descriptivo" nuevo cada año (o cada pocas semanas).

¿Todo el lenguaje hablado y escrito? ¿Todo lo que todos los hispanohablantes dicen? Yo mismo me he inventado palabras nuevas. ¿Esas también? ¿O necesitas que las usen muchas personas? ¿Quién decide cuántas personas es el mínimo? ¿Es suficiente que haya un mínimo de varios miles de personas que digan una palabra diferente (incorrecta, como decimos por aquí) para incluirla? Me da la impresión de que sencillamente te gusta quejarte, la verdad.


----------



## jmx

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿Todo el lenguaje hablado y escrito? ¿Todo lo que todos los hispanohablantes dicen? Yo mismo me he inventado palabras nuevas. ¿Esas también?


Esto es un auténtico "déjà vu", ya lo he contestado antes en otro hilo.

Para que una palabra tenga interés a la hora de hacer un inventario, es razonable pedir :

a) que la use un grupo de personas coherente y no una persona suelta : un pueblo, un gremio, un barrio...

b) que se use de forma sistemática y no aleatoria.

Por supuesto que hacer un diccionario así es muy difícil, y por supuesto que siempre le faltará algo, pero para muchos investigadores sería una bendición del cielo. Y si es tan difícil, ¿ Cómo es que en otras lenguas por lo menos se intenta hacerlo ?


----------



## Fernando

Con todos los respetos para el catalán no es lo mismo un idioma de 10 millones de hablantes (tirando muy por lo alto) que uno de 300. El catalán tiene sus propios problemas de tiranteces centrípetas-centrífugas en un entorno mucho más pequeño.

Efectivamente como tú mismo estás indicando hay que empezar a poner limitaciones (sistematicidad, no aleatoriedad, uso por un grupo) que pueden tener múltiples interpretaciones. Eso no es necesariamente malo, pero necesitaremos 20 diccionarios o así para conocer TODA la lengua. Para usos más pedestres me vale con un diccionario con un elemento normativizador. 

¿Por qué? Porque no hay quien se aclare con el "vale todo". La lengua, como la contabilidad y la simbología matemática y musical sólo dan instrumentos para que otro los usen. La invención está limitada a la combinación de los signos, no a los signos en sí. Si hay 300 millones de formas de decir algo, no hay ninguna.


----------



## diegodbs

> Y si es tan difícil, ¿ Cómo es que en otras lenguas por lo menos se intenta hacerlo ?


 
Supongo que en español es difícil hacerlo por la cantidad de países en los que es idioma oficial. Más difícil que por el número de hablantes.
No sé nada de cómo es la situación en chino (mandarín, cantonés, etc), ni si han intentado hacer un diccionario de ese tipo. Supongo que con el árabe pasará igual que con el español en ese sentido.
Quizás hacer ese tipo de diccionario para el italiano, el finés, o el rumano pueda ser más fácil.

En cuanto al inglés, tengo mis dudas. Quiero decir que no sé si en ese tipo de diccionarios estarán recogidas todas las palabras y pronunciación del inglés en (por ejemplo) Liberia, Filipinas, Hong Kong o la India, países en los que el inglés también es lengua oficial y en los que se habla por un número de personas mayor de las que componen un barrio o un gremio. Por eso digo que tengo mis dudas con respecto a ese tipo de diccionarios de inglés. Siempre que consulto la pronunciación de una palabra en inglés, me da dos pronunciaciones: la británica y la más usada en los Estados Unidos, nunca he visto reflejada la pronunciación de millones de personas de otros países.

No creo que sea sólo el hecho de que la RAE no quiera hacer ese diccionario, es que realmente es difícil hacerlo para el español.


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos,

¿El DRAE no es perfecto? ¿El Moliner tampoco? Pues no, ¿acaso hay uno que lo sea? No se puede negar que la Real Academia española ha sido bastante centrista, pero hay que reconocer el empeño actual por rectificar, y su labo, que no es nada fácil. 

Por otra parte, haría otra pregunta: muchos de los países hispanos poseen su propia Academia de la lengua, ¿dónde están sus diccionarios con sus entradas específicas y sus rasgos gramaticales propios? Si los hay, que los habrá, digo yo, ¿por qué no se divulgan fuera?

Otra reflexión que me parece interesante retomar: ¿El español se está fraccionando? Se fue fraccionando, sí, no cabe duda y es normal. Hubo ruptura tras la independencia de cada país con "la patría madre". Los intercambios lingüísticos fueron más espaciados, más puntuales. Y cada país además tiene su propia realidad. Si ya hay diferencias regionales, ¿cómo no iba a haberlas, y más grandes, entre los numerosos países de habla española? Hubiese sido un milagro que todo siguiera intacto o evolucionara a la par.

Así que se fue moldeando a cada país, conservando un enorme tronco comun. Las diferencias no son insalvables y todos nos entendemos realmente muy bien. Y a mí me asombra justamente que la ruptura y el aislamiento entre España y el resto de los países de misma habla haya dejado el idioma tan intacto.

Pero a lo que quería llegar es que, hoy en día, estamos asistiendo a un proceso inverso. Cada uno conserva su propia identidad con sus giros y pronunciaciones, pero la tele, la radio, e Internet están produciendo un milagro: el intercambio lingüístico retoma su ritmo diario y constante. Descubrimos el habla de los demás, nos acostumbramos a las pequeñas diferencias, preguntamos por los giros, palabras o gramática que nos parecen curiosos. Volvemos a COMPARTIR el idioma, ¡por fin!


----------



## belano75

El español es una lengua pasmosamente unitaria. Las diferencias más importantes se dan en el léxico y la entonación, fuera de ahí todo es prácticamente igual. Compárese su caso con el del árabe, el hindú o el chino, lenguas divididas en numerosos dialectos entre los cuales, a menudo, la comprensión es difícil. Además, como ha dicho Gévy, los medios de comunicación, el cine, la literatura, etc. hacen que cada vez conozcamos mejor el español de otros países, lo que tiende a reforzar esa unidad. No creo que vayamos hacia una fragmentación de la lengua, sino más bien todo lo contrario.


----------



## Pumpkin72

jmartins said:
			
		

> En todo el tiempo que llevo en los foros de WR, nunca se habían tergiversado mis palabras como se está haciendo en este hilo. En aras de la paz, pensaré que son simples *malentendidos* y no tergiversaciones.


Y usas la negrita en aras de la paz, también. 



			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> Yo no me estoy cargando ningún diccionario. Sólo estoy dejando constancia de que en español no hay ninguna obra con la intención de ser completa que tiene el Alcover-Moll. Luego estará mejor o peor hecho, y además este tipo de diccionarios son poco prácticos para el 95% de los usos, yo reconozco que apenas lo uso. De todas maneras me causa admiración la energía del cura mallorquín Antoni Maria Alcover, que fue capaz de llevar adelante un proyecto tan difícil con muy poca ayuda.


En tu primera respuesta, afirmabas que no había justificación para ciertos criterios del DRAE citados por mí. Y argumentabas diciendo que otros diccionarios, los descriptivos, seguían otros criterios. Será que malinterpreto o tergiverso, pero a mí no me parece que te estuvieras limitabando a señalar la falta de un diccionario descriptivo, sino que de alguna manera relacionabas esa carencia con el DRAE o la RAE.

Pues bien, de eso ha ido este hilo, o al menos mis intervenciones. Podemos seguir divagando de lo que quieras, pero haz el favor de no venir ahora diciendo que no has dicho lo que has dicho, o que no te han entendido, o que te han tergiversado.

Porque independientemente de las actitudes de unos y otros (y puestos a reprochar, no serías el único), tu argumento inicial y esencial sigue estando pendiente de explicación. Cualquier otro asunto sobre la viabilidad, conveniencia, autenticidad y rentabilidad de los diccionarios descriptivos me parece muy interesante, pero secundario.


----------



## jmx

Debo informar de un error en mis mensajes de este hilo. Parece ser que se conoce por "diccionario descriptivo" cualquiera que no sea prescriptivo o normativo. Por lo tanto cuando yo decía "diccionario descriptivo", en realidad quería decir algo así como "diccionario descriptivo completo", por oposición a "diccionarios descriptivos selectivos" como el Maria Moliner o el Seco.


----------



## jmx

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> En tu primera respuesta, afirmabas que no había justificación para ciertos criterios del DRAE citados por mí. Y argumentabas diciendo que otros diccionarios, los descriptivos, seguían otros criterios. Será que malinterpreto o tergiverso, pero a mí no me parece que te estuvieras limitabando a señalar la falta de un diccionario descriptivo, sino que de alguna manera relacionabas esa carencia con el DRAE o la RAE.


El problema es que tú partes de la base de que es necesario, o al menos conveniente, un diccionario normativo como referencia. Por ahí puede venir el malentendido. Repito tu cita : 





			
				Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> _Si la RAE reaccionara ante los neologismos con rapidez, tendríamos un diccionario repleto de palabras de moda que murieron tan pronto como nacieron. Y no creo que eso beneficiara ni a los nativos ni a los estudiantes de español._


Yo lo que digo es que podemos y deberíamos tener un diccionario repleto de palabras de toda índole, y que eso beneficiaría a mucha gente. Pero parece que tu pensabas que tal diccionario *además* debería ser normativo. De ahí tu "no beneficia a nadie". Porque piensas que un diccionario normativo es beneficioso, y que su utilidad pasa por seleccionar. Pero yo directamente no creo que un diccionario normativo tenga ninguna utilidad positiva. Sí tiene utilidades negativas, como por ejemplo que alguien te diga "Esa palabra no está aceptada ¡ inculto !".

Por cierto, me parece que por lo menos 2 directores de la RAE, Menéndez Pidal y Lázaro Carreter, han abogado por hacer un diccionario inclusivo con todas las palabras dialectales, "vulgarismos", etc. Pero necesitaría tiempo para documentarme y confirmarlo.





			
				Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Pues bien, de eso ha ido este hilo, o al menos mis intervenciones. Podemos seguir divagando de lo que quieras, pero haz el favor de no venir ahora diciendo que no has dicho lo que has dicho, o que no te han entendido, o que te han tergiversado.


Me han dicho que "me he cargado el Seco" porque he dicho que no tiene la misma orientación que el Alcover-Moll.





			
				Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Porque independientemente de las actitudes de unos y otros (y puestos a reprochar, no serías el único), tu argumento inicial y esencial sigue estando pendiente de explicación. Cualquier otro asunto sobre la viabilidad, conveniencia, autenticidad y rentabilidad de los diccionarios descriptivos me parece muy interesante, pero secundario.


Mi argumento inicial era que si hubiera un diccionario descriptivo completo/inclusivo, sí habría gente beneficiada con ello. Ver cita 2.


----------



## belano75

jmartins, he estado repasando los post de este hilo y encuentro que tu principal problema es con la RAE. A Pumpkin72 parece que le molesta mucho. Yo personalmente defiendo tu derecho a ser crítico con ella, y hasta cierto punto comparto tu opinión. Pero creo que cometes el error de sobrevalorar el papel de esa institución en el mundo de la filología y la cultura hispánica.

La RAE es una insitución tradicional, basada en criterios lingüísticos bastante arcaicos, y que produce unos materiales normativos. Yo soy el primero al que esa palabra (normativo) le resulta antipática. Sin embargo, tienes que tener en cuenta una cosa: muchas personas de bajo nivel cultural se acercan al diccionario buscando conocer mejor el standard, saber lo que se considera "correcto". Podemos meternos en una discusión de veinte páginas sobre el standard y la "corrección", pero lo cierto es que para funcionar en el mundo es necesario conocerlo. Lo normal es hablar "lo mejor que sepas" al ir a una entrevista de trabajo o hacer una reclamación. Me estoy imaginando, por ejemplo, a un peón que mira en el diccionario palabras como "hipoteca" o "nominal" antes de ir al banco, para asegurarse de como se dicen "correctamente" y no hacer el ridículo.

Fuera de la RAE existen un montón de instituciones investigando y produciendo materiales según otros criterios. Que tú no las conozcan no quiere decir que no existan. De hecho, la RAE no ejerce ningún monopolio ni ninguna competencia desleal. En el ámbito de la filología no se la toma demasiado en serio, ya que se basa en criterios bastante arcaicos, aunque se admite que sus materiales puedan ser útiles para conocer el standard y saber lo que socialmente se considera aceptable. Yo no veo ningún problema en esa convivencia, ni creo que debiera ser responsabilidad de la RAE elaborar un diccionario descriptivo. No creo que tenga capacidad para hacerlo. Entre otros motivos, su presupuesto es bajo. Cuando dices que es imposible que en todo el mundo hispánico se produzca un diccionario descriptivo porque la RAE no lo permitiría, no te ofendas, pero demuestras que no tienes ni idea de lo que estás hablando.

TEMA SECO VS. ALCOVER
Siempre había tenido al diccionario de Manuel Seco como puramente descriptivo. Si esa "orientación social" de la que habla el artículo que has encontrado existe en efecto, habría que saber como se plasma en el diccionario. A partir de ahí podemos discutir, sino es hablar por hablar. Pero, insisto, ve a una biblioteca y échale un vistazo. En cuanto leas un artículo creo que te vas a replantear todo lo que has dicho en este hilo.



			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> !"Me han dicho que "me he cargado el Seco" porque he dicho que no tiene la misma orientación que el Alcover-Moll.


 
Mira, lo que tú propones no lo cumple el diccionario de Alcover. Si buscas "entonces" aparece: "castellanisme inadmissible, que s'ha introduït prou en el llenguatge quotidià valencià". Si fuera descriptivo al 100%, ¿cómo calificar de inadmisible un término que en efecto se usa? ¿No es una valoración totalmente subjetiva y no científica? Si buscas "bueno" (que se utiliza mucho como marcador discursivo, no como adjetivo) ni siquiera aparece. Y son sólo dos ejemplos, te podría poner otros cien. No digo que este diccionario sea bueno ni malo, simplemente que no cumple los criterios que tú dices que cumple. No es que el Alcover tenga una orientación distinta del Seco, ES QUE ES MENOS DESCRIPTIVO, CUMPLE MENOS LO QUE TÚ ESTÁS PROPONIENDO, y si hubieras utilizado los dos diccionarios -como es mi caso- te darías cuenta. Así que deja de insistir en una supuesta comparación Seco / Alcover porque si seguimos seguro que el Alcover sale perdiendo. ¿Por qué te empeñas en discutir sobre un diccionario que no has utilizado en tu vida, utilizando como punto de partida algo tan sumamente débil como un texto de dos líneas que te has encontrado en Internet?


----------



## Pumpkin72

jmartins said:
			
		

> El problema es que tú partes de la base de que es necesario, o al menos conveniente, un diccionario normativo como referencia. Por ahí puede venir el malentendido. Repito tu cita :


No hay ninguna relación entre esa cita y lo que tú afirmas que digo.

Pero ya que sacas el asunto, el problema es que no aceptas la realidad de que a mucha gente le gusta consultar el DRAE para saber si cierta palabra se considera aceptada o no por la comunidad hispanohablante.

También, parece que no entiendes que el concepto de que algo esté bien o mal dicho dicho no puede ser individual, porque no depende de la intención del hablante, sino de la opinión de su interlocutor "promedio". Y como no puedes reunirte con todos tus posibles interlocutores para acordar un "protocolo" personal, todos nos acogemos a un protocolo común que refleja lo que, en promedio, todos consideramos aceptado.

Debes entenderlo, porque es fundamental: por mucho que a uno le fastidie, uno no es su propio juez para decidir qué palabras (o qué comportamientos, que tanto da) son aceptables para todos los demás. Necesariamente son los demás los que juzgan. Si niegas eso, sencillamente vives en un mundo imposible, que no puedes contraponer al real por mucho que repitas las reglas y características de ese mundo imaginario.

Bien, estaba con el "protocolo común". La RAE tiene como objetivo recoger, formalizar y difundir ese protolo común. Como cualquier equipo de trabajo, toma decisiones, y esas decisiones pueden ser correctas o no. Pero sus posibles errores no invalidan la conveniencia de su objetivo, es precisamente al contrario, debemos señalar sus errores como un incumplimiento de ese objetivo.

Me da la impresión, en resumen, de que tus críticas a la RAE, organismo "prescriptor", etc; no es más que un ejemplo de "matar al mensajero". Si no te gusta que la gente distinga entre lo bueno y lo malo (bien dicho, mal dicho), no critiques a la RAE, sino a la humanidad entera. Incluido tú, por cierto.




			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> Yo lo que digo es que podemos y deberíamos tener un diccionario repleto de palabras de toda índole, y que eso beneficiaría a mucha gente. Pero parece que tu pensabas que tal diccionario *además* debería ser normativo. De ahí tu "no beneficia a nadie". Porque piensas que un diccionario normativo es beneficioso, y que su utilidad pasa por seleccionar. Pero yo directamente no creo que un diccionario normativo tenga ninguna utilidad positiva. Sí tiene utilidades negativas, como por ejemplo que alguien te diga "Esa palabra no está aceptada ¡ inculto !".


Ya te dije que voto por hacer ese diccionario, pero no sustituyendo al actual DRAE. ¿Por qué? Por lo que acabo de detallar más arriba.

Con tu diccionario, yo no tendría información para descartar "alante" cuando redacto mi currículum, ni para ahorrarme un "sin en cambio" en la subsiguiente e improbabilísima entrevista de trabajo. Con el DRAE _y_ tu diccionario, lo tengo todo, o casi.




			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> Por cierto, me parece que por lo menos 2 directores de la RAE, Menéndez Pidal y Lázaro Carreter, han abogado por hacer un diccionario inclusivo con todas las palabras dialectales, "vulgarismos", etc. Pero necesitaría tiempo para documentarme y confirmarlo.


Ah, pues mira, la próxima vez que lo digas, me puedes citar en tan grata compañía: "Menéndez Pidal, Lázaro Carreter y Pumpkin72 abogan por un diccionario descriptivo completo". ¿Sustitutivo del DRAE actual? ¿Sin indicaciones de si algo es un vulgarismo sonrojante? Eso ya es otra cuestión. Me cuesta creer que los otros dos pensaran de otra forma.



			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> Me han dicho que "me he cargado el Seco" porque he dicho que no tiene la misma orientación que el Alcover-Moll.


Bien, pues si me aceptas un consejo, la próxima vez que creas que alguien te tergiversa o malinterpreta, prueba a dirigirte a esa persona directamente para decírselo o rebatirle. Porque cuando lo impersonalizas con un "jamás se me ha tergiversado como en este hilo", das la impresión, conscientemente o no, de estar acusando generalizadamente, lo cual es injusto e inexacto; o de estar lamentándote de algo que no puedes solucionar, lo cual no es cierto y suena victimista.


----------



## los_setenta

"¿ Qué quiere decir descriptivo ? Quiere decir que los autores no juzgan, se limitan a recoger lo que oyen y leen. Es la aproximación necesaria para los lingüistas, que estudian la lengua tal como es. El que un diccionario sea descriptivo implica que ni se da ni se quita validez a sus entradas. Lo ideal es que esté lo más comentado posible. "

Lo veo algo como en la serie de cortometrajes en el canal National Geografic que presenta las idiomas habladas por pueblos casi desconocidos o al punto de desaparecer, que habitan "oscuras" esquinas del mundo geográfico y linguístico... ¿Por qué lo harán?

¿Por qué es tan dificil acceptar la diferencia y la diversdad? Creo que es solo esto lo que quiere destacar jmartin.


----------



## jmx

belano75 said:
			
		

> Cuando dices que es imposible que en todo el mundo hispánico se produzca un diccionario descriptivo porque la RAE no lo permitiría, no te ofendas, pero demuestras que no tienes ni idea de lo que estás hablando.


Yo no he dicho eso, yo lo que he dicho es que dudo que a una editorial privada le salga a cuenta hacerlo. En otras lenguas, una obra de este tipo puede servir como obra de prestigio, que permita que la gente perciba la editorial como "la referencia principal". Pero en español esa referencia ya existe, para la gente corriente como mínimo, y es la RAE.

Otra cosa, me refería claramente a "competencia desleal" en el plano *comercial*. Como TVE respecto a las televisiones privadas, vamos.


----------



## jmx

belano75 said:
			
		

> Me estoy imaginando, por ejemplo, a un peón que mira en el diccionario palabras como "hipoteca" o "nominal" antes de ir al banco, para asegurarse de como se dicen "correctamente" y no hacer el ridículo.


 Y para hacer esto, ¿ por qué no le sirven el Maria Moliner o el Seco ?


----------



## jmx

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> También, parece que no entiendes que el concepto de que algo esté bien o mal dicho dicho no puede ser individual, porque no depende de la intención del hablante, sino de la opinión de su interlocutor "promedio". Y como no puedes reunirte con todos tus posibles interlocutores para acordar un "protocolo" personal, todos nos acogemos a un protocolo común que refleja lo que, en promedio, todos consideramos aceptado.
> 
> Debes entenderlo, porque es fundamental: por mucho que a uno le fastidie, uno no es su propio juez para decidir qué palabras (o qué comportamientos, que tanto da) son aceptables para todos los demás. Necesariamente son los demás los que juzgan. Si niegas eso, sencillamente vives en un mundo imposible, que no puedes contraponer al real por mucho que repitas las reglas y características de ese mundo imaginario.


Lo siento pero este argumento es en esencia el mismo que ya te he contestado en el hilo "ser o no ser", post 118 :

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1063272&postcount=118

En definitiva el normativismo implica que, a la hora de percibir nuestro entorno lingüístico, todos somos "menores de edad" que necesitamos ser tutelados.





			
				Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Ya te dije que voto por hacer ese diccionario, pero no sustituyendo al actual DRAE. ¿Por qué? Por lo que acabo de detallar más arriba.
> 
> Con tu diccionario, yo no tendría información para descartar "alante" cuando redacto mi currículum, ni para ahorrarme un "sin en cambio" en la subsiguiente e improbabilísima entrevista de trabajo. Con el DRAE _y_ tu diccionario, lo tengo todo, o casi.


Si el diccionario que yo quiero está bien hecho, te dirá que "alante" es una forma hablada, propia de una cierta zona (no sé cuál), y que raramente o nunca se encuentra por escrito. Si está mal hecho... vete a saber lo que dirá.


----------



## diegodbs

Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas.



> *5. En el habla esmerada debe evitarse la forma alante, usada con frecuencia en la lengua popular e incluso entre hablantes cultos en situaciones informales: «El que se atiene a esos postulados va para alante» (Onda Cero [Esp., corpus oral] 5.5.97).
> *


 
¿Tan grave es que diga "debe evitarse", como para justificar este enfrentamiento entre normativistas y descripcionistas?

Creo que "debe evitarse" es mucho más suave que "castellanisme inadmissible" del Alcover.


----------



## Pumpkin72

jmartins said:
			
		

> Lo siento pero este argumento es en esencia el mismo que ya te he contestado en el hilo "ser o no ser", post 118 :
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1063272&postcount=118


Exactamente lo que decía arriba: _Lo aceptado debe depender de lo que uno piense, no de lo que piensen los demás_. Repito que pretender que nadie juzgue si lo que dices está bien o mal dicho es vivir en un mundo imaginario.



			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> En definitiva el normativismo implica que, a la hora de percibir nuestro entorno lingüístico, todos somos "menores de edad" que necesitamos ser tutelados.


¿Te sientes menor de edad cuando no sabes cómo rellenar una casilla de la declaración de la renta? ¿O cuando no sabes qué le pasa al televisor? ¿O cuando no sabes programar el vídeo?

Necesitar información sobre algo que no conoces del todo no te hace menor de edad, sólo te hace humano. Y rechazar esa información no evitará que sigas teniendo el problema, sólo estarás huyendo de la solución.



			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> Si el diccionario que yo quiero está bien hecho, te dirá que "alante" es una forma hablada, propia de una cierta zona (no sé cuál), y que raramente o nunca se encuentra por escrito. Si está mal hecho... vete a saber lo que dirá.


Eso lo diría sólo en el momento de ser publicado. Si no hubiera otro que lo señalara como vulgarismo (explícitamente o por omisión) y en las escuelas no se corrigiera tampoco (normativismo), antes o después dejaría de considerarle como tal y aparecería en muchos escritos, con lo que el círculo se cerraría.


----------



## Maruja14

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas.
> 
> Creo que "debe evitarse" es mucho más suave que "castellanisme inadmissible" del Alcover.


 
Es que, según algunos, la única lengua que debe admitir y promover "vulgarismos" es el castellano. 

El resto de las lenguas tienen que tener mucho cuidado en permanecer incontaminadas.

Estoy un poco cansada de que se organicen discusiones tontas en este foro por decir que tal o cual cosa (palabra, frase, giro...) no es correcta porque es una "españolización" de un término inglés, francés, chino o catalán.

Y no son correctas por mucho que se usen todos los días o que aparezcan millones de veces en Internet.


----------



## jmx

diegodbs said:
			
		

> *5. En el habla esmerada debe evitarse la forma *_*alante*_*, usada con frecuencia en la lengua popular e incluso entre hablantes cultos en situaciones informales: *_*«El*_* que se atiene a esos postulados va para alante» (Onda Cero [Esp., corpus oral] 5.5.97).*
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Tan grave es que diga "debe evitarse", como para justificar este enfrentamiento entre normativistas y descripcionistas?
Click to expand...

 Hombre, si te parece, como estoy en minoría me callo mi opinión y así no molesto. ;-)

Decir que "debe evitarse" es una simple opinión, pero no creo que ni el autor del texto ni la mayoría de los lectores lo interpreten como un consejo, sino como una obligación moral. Yo pura y simplemente no veo por qué tengo esa obligación. Desarrollar bien este argumento implica desenmascarar toda la ideología que hay detrás de esto, y en este momento no me siento con ganas ni tengo tiempo de hacerlo.



			
				diegodbs said:
			
		

> Creo que "debe evitarse" es mucho más suave que "castellanisme inadmissible" del Alcover.


Fuera de contexto, sí, pero hay que entender la situación del valenciano/catalán en Valencia, lengua que muchos de sus propios hablantes han sido educados para despreciar ("la lengua de andar por casa"). En cambio los prescriptivistas del castellano pueden permitirse el lujo de ser "amables" porque saben que de momento tienen a la parroquia controlada.


----------



## jmx

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Exactamente lo que decía arriba: _Lo aceptado debe depender de lo que uno piense, no de lo que piensen los demás_.


Lo siento, esto ya no puede ser un malentendido, es una tergiversación en toda regla. Y además un sofisma barato. Está más que claro que yo estoy hablando de mi libertad personal, y tú continuas hablando de una especie de colectivo sacado directamente del '1984' de Orwell.

No voy a contestar ninguno más de tus mensajes, tengo otras cosas mejores que hacer.


----------



## diegodbs

> Decir que "debe evitarse" es una simple opinión, pero no creo que ni el autor del texto ni la mayoría de los lectores lo interpreten como un consejo, sino como una obligación moral.


 
Hombre, creo que aquí has exagerado un poquito. Yo no me siento con ninguna obligación "moral" de decir "delante" en vez de "alante". Ya sé que has escrito "la mayoría de los lectores" y no todos, pero yo no pertenezco a esa "mayoría moral".


----------



## Kong Ze

No entiendo cuál es el problema. En mi opinión, la normalización de la lengua es algo necesario y útil. Que una lengua se diversifique puede conllevar una riqueza interesantísima, pero si no se fijara un modelo común podríamos acabar por no entendernos. Disponer de un diccionario normativo es algo imprescindible para poder saber exactamente cómo se usan las palabras en un registro culto, y cómo deben usarlas los que quieran seguir las reglas (no se obliga a nadie, no se imponen sanciones por cometer faltas, que yo sepa). ¿Para qué sirve? Para poder entendernos mejor. Para poder jugar juntos necesitamos compartir unas reglas.

 Evidentemente, nadie se atiene exclusivamente a lo que dice la RAE, todos tenemos un registro coloquial, usamos palabras que sólo conocen nuestros paisanos y de vez en cuando inventamos o adoptamos neologismos. Por ello se hacen necesarios también los diccionarios de uso o descriptivos; en español disponemos de varios: el María Moliner, el Seco, el de Aquilino Sánchez, el Soez de Carbonell, e incluso los glosarios de jergas que se multiplican en Internet. ¿Que a alguien le parecen imperfectos? Es libre de promover la elaboración de otro; si éste resulta mejor, sin duda se impondrá y venderá muchos ejemplares.

Ahí están todas las opciones, para el que quiera usarlas. Hasta los máximos partidarios de la RAE discrepan a veces de sus decisiones, pero yo contribuyo con gusto para que un grupo de gente pueda dedicarse a cuidar de mi lengua.

(Ozú, qué parrafada).


----------



## Pumpkin72

jmartins said:
			
		

> Lo siento, esto ya no puede ser un malentendido, es una tergiversación en toda regla. Y además un sofisma barato. Está más que claro que yo estoy hablando de mi libertad personal, y tú continuas hablando de una especie de colectivo sacado directamente del '1984' de Orwell.


_... porque..._

Contraponer opiniones y afirmaciones, sin argumentos que defiendan las propias o rebatan las ajenas, es lo que se llama un diálogo de sordos. Pasa todos los días en el Parlamento, debe de ser algo intrínsecamente español. 



			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> No voy a contestar ninguno más de tus mensajes, tengo otras cosas mejores que hacer.


Lamento que lo veas así, porque hablando, y sólo hablando, se puede entender la gente. Y para eso estamos en este sitio...

PD: Kong Ze, _chapeau_, no se puede resumir mejor


----------



## belano75

jmartins said:
			
		

> Yo no he dicho eso, yo lo que he dicho es que dudo que a una editorial privada le salga a cuenta hacerlo. En otras lenguas, una obra de este tipo puede servir como obra de prestigio, que permita que la gente perciba la editorial como "la referencia principal". Pero en español esa referencia ya existe, para la gente corriente como mínimo, y es la RAE.


 
Ya se han publicado varios diccionarios descriptivos de la lengua española. Planteas como imposible una situación que, de hecho, ya se ha producido. 




			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> Otra cosa, me refería claramente a "competencia desleal" en el plano *comercial*. Como TVE respecto a las televisiones privadas, vamos.


 
Evidentemente, sabía a lo que referías. La realidad es que la RAE difícilmente puede competir en el mercado con las eficientes políticas de marketing, distribución y precios de las editoriales privadas. No creo que el DRAE sea en absoluto el diccionario más vendido. Yo me inclinaría más bien a pensar que es el de VOX, pero en este momento no tengo datos. Si alguien los tiene, por favor, que los aporte.



			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> Y para hacer esto, ¿ por qué no le sirven el Maria Moliner o el Seco ?


 
Los diccionarios puramente descriptivos -deberías saberlo como experto en el tema- son extensos y técnicos. Para ese tipo de consultas es más práctico utilizar cualquier diccionario normativo como el de la RAE.

Por cierto, ¿has ido ya a la biblioteca? Estamos expectantes.



			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> Fuera de contexto, sí, pero hay que entender la situación del valenciano/catalán en Valencia, lengua que muchos de sus propios hablantes han sido educados para despreciar ("la lengua de andar por casa"). En cambio los prescriptivistas del castellano pueden permitirse el lujo de ser "amables" porque saben que de momento tienen a la parroquia controlada.


 
Los valencianos utilizan palabras castellanas porque conviven con castellanos, no porque desprecien su lengua. Eso se llama MESTIZAJE. Consiste en vivir juntos y compartir cosas. Si no te queda claro el concepto, puedes buscarlo en el diccionario que quieras, de paso que vas a la biblioteca.

Poco a poco se te va cayendo la careta. ¿Eres capaz de escribir un post que no resulte ofensivo? Me gustaría saber cual es tu conocimiento real de la situación lingüística en Valencia.

Por cierto, ese párrafo contradice al 100% lo que estás diciendo durante todo el hilo. Defiendes el descriptivismo absoluto siempre que no entre en conflicto con tus propias normas y creencias políticas.


----------



## jmx

belano75 said:
			
		

> Los diccionarios puramente descriptivos -deberías saberlo como experto en el tema- son extensos y técnicos. Para ese tipo de consultas es más práctico utilizar cualquier diccionario normativo como el de la RAE.


Confundes diccionario normativo con diccionario abreviado. Y no se necesita ser experto en un tema para dar una opinión cuando te parece fundamentada.





			
				belano75 said:
			
		

> Poco a poco se te va cayendo la careta. ¿Eres capaz de escribir un post que no resulte ofensivo? Me gustaría saber cual es tu conocimiento real de la situación lingüística en Valencia.


Tengo familia en Valencia y viví por allí algunos años. De todas maneras, es evidente que Valencia es cualquier cosa menos homogénea. Eso vale tanto para lo que tú dices como para lo que tú supones que yo digo, y que no he dicho.

Respecto a lo de 'ofensivo', a ver si aclaras a qué te refieres.


			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> Fuera de contexto, sí, pero hay que entender la situación del valenciano/catalán en Valencia, lengua que muchos de sus propios hablantes han sido educados para despreciar ("la lengua de andar por casa").


 Daba por sobreentendido que, donde digo "han sido educados" me refería al pasado, aunque los efectos se sigan sintiendo en el presente.





			
				belano75 said:
			
		

> Por cierto, ese párrafo contradice al 100% lo que estás diciendo durante todo el hilo. Defiendes el descriptivismo absoluto siempre que no entre en conflicto con tus propias normas y creencias políticas.


Otro "malentendido". Yo intento poner un poco en perspectiva una cosa y ya estas asumiendo que soy partidario del purismo lingüístico para el catalán.

Cada vez que en este hilo yo digo 'gris', parece que todo el mundo se entiende 'negro'.


----------



## juampy69

Como filólogo querría decir que es imposible pretender que los diccionarios comprendan todas las palabras de una lengua en un momento dado. Todos los españoles de cierta edad nos acordamos de la palabra "fistro" que hizo mucha gracia durante una época y ahora poco a poco va dejando de usarse. Pero eso sí: hubo muchos que reclamaron su inclusión en el diccionario de la RAE y como no, la tildaron de reaccionaria y vetusta por no hacerlo. Con el discurrir del tiempo vemos que las palabras informales y de creación popular tienen una vida breve y que por lo tanto no tiene mucho sentido su puesta dentro del diccionario. O quizá sí, pero serían diccionarios interminables, aunque de gran ayuda a traductores y estudiosos. Muchos conocemos palabras de la jerga juvenil que oímos en nuestros tiempos mozos y que ahora están fenecidas completamente. 
Es cierto el que el DRAE ha pecado de prescriptivo más que descriptivo a lo largo de su historia. No hay más que ver lo reticentes que eran a incluir los términos obscenos de uso común a pesar de que llevaban en nuestra lengua varios siglos. Es una pudibundez propia de aquí: para traducir bien al poeta Catulo no se puede usar un latín-español sino el Oxford de Latín. EL DRAE tiene carencias como no señalar el régimen preposicional que tan lúcidamente marcan los diccionarios ingleses pero ha hecho un gran esfuerzo por contar con las Academias de los demás países donde se habla español con el objeto de unificar criterios. 
Lo que a mi me molesta de hoy en día es que las innovaciones y cambios en la lengua ya no las hace el pueblo masticando y deformando las palabras a su antojo, sino los medios de comunicación, en su mayor parte por ignorancia y por prisa. Por no hablar de los pobres becarios explotados y malpagados que inducen nuevas modas en la lengua sin ellos saberlo.
Cuando un berzas dice "link" en vez de engarce, nexo, vínculo o lazo está demostrando que se avergüenza de su lengua y que se deja obnubilar por otra. Se acusa a la DRAE de no adaptarse a las modas porque se resiste a adoptar formas como marketing en vez de marquetin. Pero si siempre hubiéramos hecho eso ahora deberíamos escribir almohada con caracteres árabes, en lugar de como lo hacemos ahora. O cuando un necio se empeña en poner "post" en vez de recado, mensaje, nota, texto, etc...Seguramente si la lengua la siguiera haciendo la gente en lugar de los informáticos y los periodistas la labor sería más consensuada y más aceptada.


----------



## belano75

juampy69 said:
			
		

> Como filólogo querría decir que es imposible pretender que los diccionarios comprendan todas las palabras de una lengua en un momento dado. Todos los españoles de cierta edad nos acordamos de la palabra "fistro" que hizo mucha gracia durante una época y ahora poco a poco va dejando de usarse. Pero eso sí: hubo muchos que reclamaron su inclusión en el diccionario de la RAE y como no, la tildaron de reaccionaria y vetusta por no hacerlo. Con el discurrir del tiempo vemos que las palabras informales y de creación popular tienen una vida breve y que por lo tanto no tiene mucho sentido su puesta dentro del diccionario. O quizá sí, pero serían diccionarios interminables, aunque de gran ayuda a traductores y estudiosos. Muchos conocemos palabras de la jerga juvenil que oímos en nuestros tiempos mozos y que ahora están fenecidas completamente.
> Es cierto el que el DRAE ha pecado de prescriptivo más que descriptivo a lo largo de su historia. No hay más que ver lo reticentes que eran a incluir los términos obscenos de uso común a pesar de que llevaban en nuestra lengua varios siglos. Es una pudibundez propia de aquí: para traducir bien al poeta Catulo no se puede usar un latín-español sino el Oxford de Latín. EL DRAE tiene carencias como no señalar el régimen preposicional que tan lúcidamente marcan los diccionarios ingleses pero ha hecho un gran esfuerzo por contar con las Academias de los demás países donde se habla español con el objeto de unificar criterios.
> Lo que a mi me molesta de hoy en día es que las innovaciones y cambios en la lengua ya no las hace el pueblo masticando y deformando las palabras a su antojo, sino los medios de comunicación, en su mayor parte por ignorancia y por prisa. Por no hablar de los pobres becarios explotados y malpagados que inducen nuevas modas en la lengua sin ellos saberlo.
> Cuando un berzas dice "link" en vez de engarce, nexo, vínculo o lazo está demostrando que se avergüenza de su lengua y que se deja obnubilar por otra. Se acusa a la DRAE de no adaptarse a las modas porque se resiste a adoptar formas como marketing en vez de marquetin. Pero si siempre hubiéramos hecho eso ahora deberíamos escribir almohada con caracteres árabes, en lugar de como lo hacemos ahora. O cuando un necio se empeña en poner "post" en vez de recado, mensaje, nota, texto, etc...Seguramente si la lengua la siguiera haciendo la gente en lugar de los informáticos y los periodistas la labor sería más consensuada y más aceptada.


 
Me parece mal que llames "berzas" a la gente que no comparte tus criterios. En Puerto Rico, por ejemplo, la gente usa muchas palabras en inglés, y no creo que por eso se merezca un insulto. Yo mismo utilizo habitualmente las palabras "link" y "post". Si tú no las utilizas y hablas de "engarce" y "recado" (esto me recuerda a Gomaespuma) lo respeto, no voy a llamarte "berzas" por ello. Espero que la gente sepa a lo que te refieres.


----------



## juampy69

Admito que me he excedido llamando berzas a quienes usan palabras inglesas. No se trata de que las insulte, sino de que no encuentro la necesidad de usar palabras ajenas a la estructura fonética del español. ¿Cómo pronunciarán las gentes del Caribe la palabra "link"? Seguramente dirán "lin" o algo así, porque ese sonido "k" al final de palabra es algo extraño al español. ¿Y cómo harán el plural? ¿los link? ¿los linques?. No entiendo la necesidad de adoptar palabras ajenas que encajan mal y que tienden a rechinar al decirlas y al oirlas. Seguro que a ti no te descuadra la palabra "link" porque estarás habituado a oírla , pero ¿y tu abuelita y la mía?, no lo sé, pero estoy convencido de que entenderían mucho antes voces como "enlace" o "recado", aunque a ti te suenen a Gomaespuma. Los anglosajones cuando les ponen nombres a cosas nuevas, usan sus palabras, las que conocen. Creo que el recurrir con asiduidad a palabras del inglés es síntoma de que sientes que el ínglés es más "cool" y más "in". Pero yo no comparto eso. Todos esos términos ingleses nombran cosas que se pueden decir en español. Solo hace falta algo menos de pereza mental y ganas de pensar en un buen sustituto que sea una palabra española, con su plural y con su genero. Y si realmente la palabra inglesa es necesaria, pues que se adapte al español sin mantener la grafía original que lo único que consigue es confundir más: marquetin, linque, posto o posta.


----------



## Dama de noche

juampy69 said:
			
		

> Y si realmente la palabra inglesa es necesaria, pues que se adapte al español sin mantener la grafía original que lo único que consigue es confundir más: marquetin, linque, posto o posta.




Personalmente creo que esa es una solución peor, ya que en cierta manera es crear palabras artificialmente. Prefiero lo que dices un poco antes, utilizar siempre que se pueda la palabra preexistente en español, que casi siempre la hay. Así se puede usar mercadotecnia, enlace o mensaje/nota. De todos modos, hay palabras que ya se han adoptado, que no adaptado, y es cuestión de tiempo que sean reconocidas oficialmente y, quizás, con el transcurso de los años sean también adaptadas.


----------



## txerra

Hola:

Soy nuevo en este foro y me ha parecido muy interesante el tema de los diccionarios descriptivos.   Podrían indicarme algunos de ellos y su opinion al respecto?

Muchas gracias


----------



## juampy69

Hay varios diccionarios descriptivos que han sido publicados en estos últimos años. El único que conozco y es muy bueno es el Diccionario del Español Actual de Manuel Seco en Editorial Aguilar. Son dos tomos muy bien hechos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

belano75 said:


> Sin embargo, tienes que tener en cuenta una cosa: muchas personas de bajo nivel cultural se acercan al diccionario buscando conocer mejor el standard, saber lo que se considera "correcto".


 
Curiosamente, el DRAE considera incorrecto la palabra "standard", y prefiere "estándar" (al igual que yo). Sin embargo, si la utilizas la entiendo.

Ahora bien, ¿cuál es el estándar para decidir si "standard" es estándar?

El diccionario WR la acepta, el DRAE no. No creo que porque el DRAE no la acepte la vayas a dejar de usar, ¿o sí?

El lenguaje es una cambiante. Eso es innegable. Si no lo fura, todos hablaríamos como Don Quijote o El Cid, y en vez de_ link _o_ post _(o enlace o mensaje) quién sabe qué diríamos.


----------



## juampy69

El "estándar" como tú dices, debería marcarlo la gente, pero ya no es así. EL lenguaje y sus innovaciones, que en su totalidad vienen por el ámbito tecnológico, las hacen los periodistas y empresarios. Antiguamente era el pueblo quien lo hacía, pero ya no es así. El conservadurismo en el lenguaje, que tanta mala prensa tiene, a mi me facilita poder leer a Cervantes y conocer de dónde vengo. Lo tienen más difícil los ingleses con Shakespeare, quienes no gustan de interferencias en la evolución de su lengua. Aun así: los diccionarios de uso y de estilo existen en inglés, también, con lo que se ve que siempre tiende a haber una regla culta. Existía en latín, y si no lo creeis, leeos el Appendix Probi. Las normas, por muy poco modernas y libres que se nos puedan antojar, nos ayudan a limar los significados de las palabras y a saber que una cosa significa algo concreto y no algo parecido. Solemos renegar de las normas y los corsés, pero cuando nuestra novia deja de querernos y le pedimos explicaciones, no nos conformamos con cualquier término, sino que queremos precisión y una NO ambigüedad que nos ayude a desentrañar qué salió mal. A esa concreción puede contribuir una norma culta. 
Y en cuanto a "stándar" o "estandar" por supuesto que te entiendo, pero me gusta distinguir entre un lenguaje de la calle que sirve para saciar necesidades y un lenguaje elaborado y culto necesario para matizar un sentimiento, para redactar una ley o hacerte acreedor de que te mereces un puesto de trabajo.


----------



## hosec

juampy69 said:


> Cuando un berzas dice "link" en vez de engarce, nexo, vínculo o lazo está demostrando que se avergüenza de su lengua y que se deja obnubilar por otra. ... O cuando un necio se empeña en poner "post" en vez de recado, mensaje, nota, texto, etc...


 
Perdona, ya sé que has pedido disculpas después, pero... estas afirmaciones me parecen desmedidas. Deberías eliminarlas del "post", por educación.
Por cierto, ¿quién se avergüenza más de su lengua, quienes usan "post" (quienes usamos, reconozco cabizbajo) o quienes no respetan sus reglas ortográficas (revisa tus escritos)?




juampy69 said:


> ... Solemos renegar de las normas y los *corsés*, ...


 
¿No encuentras un término de mayor raigambre hispánica? ¡Qué extraño! 


No me parece digno entrar en polémicas aquí, pero mi necedad (por "post") y berzotería (por "link") me han impulsado a ello. 
No volveré a entrar en este hilo.

Vale.


----------



## juampy69

No sé si el amor a una lengua es algo mensurable, ya que a nada que nos distraigamos podríamos acabar midiendo el amor a la patria y miedo me da eso. Quizá se me escapen tildes, pero mi ámor por el español es algo que siento. De igual manera que puedo amar a mi novia, sin por ello ser el chico perfecto. Toda vez que esto se vuelve tedioso y circular dire:
1) - Me parece innecesario y pedante decir "link" cuando podría decirse "vínculo" o "engarce". Que cualquier chaval de 15 años sabe perfectamente lo que es un "link" y no tiene ni la más mínima idea de que existe la voz "engarce", lo sé. Sé que es predicar en el desierto.
2) En el caso de que se acepte una palabra de fuera porque sea necesaria, me parece que lo más sabio, para facilitar su aprendizaje y asimilación, es adaptar la grafía. Como se hizo en su tiempo con "almohada" "turismo" "mitin""zapato" y tantas otras. O ya puestos, deberíamos volver a escribir con caracteres árabes "almohada" y así seríamos todos más "fashion"
3) En el momento en que "corsé" se adapta a la fonética se convierte en una palabra tan española como la que más. ¿O es que se podría dudar de la españolidad de un término como "jamón" aunque sea una voz francesa?. En el momento en que se adapta a la fonética española se puede trabajar y deformar al gusto y decir, cuando la ocasión lo requiera, "corsetito" "corsetazo" "corsetajo". Cosa que me parece más difícil de llevar a cabo con términos como "link" o "post".


----------



## Jellby

Básicamente estoy de acuerdo, sólo un par de comentarios:



juampy69 said:


> 1) - Me parece innecesario y pedante decir "link" cuando podría decirse "vínculo" o "engarce". Que cualquier chaval de 15 años sabe perfectamente lo que es un "link" y no tiene ni la más mínima idea de que existe la voz "engarce", lo sé. Sé que es predicar en el desierto.



A mí me parece más normal (y sí la veo usada) la palabra "enlace".



> 3) En el momento en que "corsé" se adapta a la fonética se convierte en una palabra tan española como la que más. ¿O es que se podría dudar de la españolidad de un término como "jamón" aunque sea una voz francesa?. En el momento en que se adapta a la fonética española se puede trabajar y deformar al gusto y decir, cuando la ocasión lo requiera, "corsetito" "corsetazo" "corsetajo". Cosa que me parece más difícil de llevar a cabo con términos como "link" o "post".



Esa "t" es un rastro de que viene de "corset", ¿no? Si fuera palabra española-española, sería "corsecito"


----------

